# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Thanking for reporting posts

## Pepe Le Mokko

Our members regularly help us maintaining the forum by reporting spam, dupes, etc.. , but we don't have an automated way to thank them.
The new forum at MrE has a drop down saying " Thank you for reporting".
Is there anything that could be easily implemented to thank our "helpers"? Answering the report does not help as the members cannot see the report itself.

----------


## AliGW

I doubt it will be possible without (a) tech team intervention or (b) extra work for us. I don't know any forum where I have ever received notification that a post I've reported is being dealt with, but I do see the interventions when they happen, so it seems largely moot. If a post is reported, but there is no need for action, I suppose one of us could PM or VM the OP to explain why.

----------

